# 1995 Maxima fog light question



## Bigfoot (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm not too familiar with cars, so I just have a quick question for ya. How much work would it be to install fog lights onto a 95 Maxima that has no spots for one? Would I have to cut a hole or something? Would it be worth it for the money? How much do you think it will cost?

Thanks,
Bigfoot


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

Bigfoot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not too familiar with cars, so I just have a quick question for ya. How much work would it be to install fog lights onto a 95 Maxima that has no spots for one? Would I have to cut a hole or something? Would it be worth it for the money? How much do you think it will cost?
> 
> ...


those lil airvents on the bottom of your front bumper would be great thats were SE fogs are mounted.....i think it can be removed


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It would take a dremel to cut out the 'vents'...compare yours with a '95/96 that has fog lights and see if the mounting stuff is all in there. That may be a longshot but you never know.


----------

